

The Evolution of an Elevator Pitch - kevinpfab
http://www.emergentone.com/blog/the-evolution-of-an-elevator-pitch/

======
melvinmt
Inspiring read. I especially like the anticipated 'how' question at the end.
This encourages me to trial and error my own elevator pitch.

------
adunk
Interesting to see how the pitch improved when the explicit problem statement
and value proposition were dropped. Those are instead implied in the single-
sentence pitch, which I guess partly is what prompts the "How?" question.

------
mmahemoff
I initially read the domain as "emergent tone"...I thought it was a single-
serving site about this topic!

